# Norco Shore 1 2009 Flex am Hinterbau



## blackbird91 (31. August 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Norco

Bei mir flext der Hinterbau ziemlich stark, sodass ich z.b keine Luftdämpfer fahren kann da nach kurzer Zeit(ca 10mal bikepark) die Dichtungen wegen der seitlichen Belastung kaputt gehen.

Desweiteren ist der Hinterbau ein ziemlicher "Buchsenkiller", zwei mal in dieser Saison schon Buchsen und Gleitbuchsen gewechselt .

Das diverse Hersteller den Flex am Hinterbau gewollt so machen weiß ich, wie z.b Intense es macht. 

Ist der Flex am Shore von Norco so gewollt oder ist mein Rahmen evtl kaputt? Lager hab ich überprüft und zwei gewechselt. Die restlichen sind ok, das flexen war aber auch nach dem Lagerwechsel noch da.

Ansonsten ist das Shore ein super Freerider

MfG
Flo


----------



## blackbird91 (9. September 2011)

Kein Shore Fahrer hier? Flext sonst noch bei wem der Hinterbau so stark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (9. September 2011)

Hi Flo

Grundsätzlich ist das, was du beschreibst, ungewöhnlich. Nur schon die Tatsache,
dass du die Dichtungen/Buchsen zweimal wechseln musstest, legt die Vermutung
nahe, dass irgendetwas mit deinem Shore nicht stimmt.

Dafür kann es viele Gründe geben, eine Ferndiagnose ist aber nicht möglich.
Gehe doch bitte zu einem der Norco-Händler und lass dein Shore checken. Dafür sind sie da.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Burnhard (9. September 2011)

Fahr zwar das Six, aber ich hab keinen deutlichen Felx im Hinterbau. Fahr auch seit 2 1/2 Jahren einen Luftdaempfer und war damit fast jedes Woe im Bikepark. Hatte nie Probleme mit den Dichtungen und der Daempfer war erst einmal beim Service. 
Gleitlager muss ich allerdings auch 1-2 mal die Saison wechseln. Ist aber i.O. sind fuer mich Verschleissteile und kosten ja nicht die Welt


----------



## serkan kargi (12. September 2011)

Fahre ein shore und muss sagen das der hinterbau bombensteif ist. Mein altes Reign X hatte leicht geflext, musste mich am anfang an den Hinterbau vom Shore erst mal gewöhnen. Es hatte mich des öfteren wegen der Steifigkeit auf Wurzeln aus der Line geworfen


----------



## blackbird91 (13. September 2011)

Ok, Danke für die Antworten. Werd dann wohl mal zum Händler gehen


----------



## blackbird91 (14. September 2011)

Hab jetzt mal noch ein paar Lager ausgewechselt, jetzt ist er wieder "flexfrei" der Rahmen.


----------



## Leibnitz (13. Juni 2013)

Is zwar schon a bissl her, aber wo hast du denn die Lager gekauft?


----------



## Deleted 152687 (13. Juni 2013)

Lager kriegst überall im netz zu kaufen. Hab meine in der Bucht für ganz schmales Geld gekauft.


----------



## Leibnitz (13. Juni 2013)

Ja dass man die Lager überall bekommt hab ich mir schon gedacht, es wär nur cool gewesen wenn der threadersteller da einen Shop gefunden hätte in dem man nen kompletten Satz Lager in der richtigen Größe zu nem guten Preis bekommt... Sonst muss ich das erst auseinander bauen und dann dauerts ja auch wieder bis des alles kommt.
In 2 Wochen werd ich's komplett auseinander bauen und den Rahmen zum eloxieren geben, und da wär's halt schön wenn ich dann wenn der kommt schon alles hätte


----------



## Deleted 152687 (14. Juni 2013)

Hmm, wenn ich wüsste ob es die gleichen Lager wie beim A-Line sind könnte ich dir ne Adresse nennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

